

Ask HN: Why can't I have 51% of profits? - th0ma5

I had been reading about Starlite http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starlite a polymer that has been shown to be resistant to very high temperatures for a long time. Without citation, and possibly as a joke, the Wikipedia article currently says the project was a perpetual failure because the creator "demanded 51% profits from commercialization" ... I have met several people over the years who have similar problems with business ventures. If there is some secret sauce that I have, is it best just to find a way to start another unrelated business and then use those profits to privately fund my precious secret thing? I actually don't have anything like this, but it has been on my mind for a while. How can someone get investment without "losing control?"
======
th0ma5
clickable <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starlite>

